# Value of 1958 Schwinn Black Phantom



## Anthemavm (Sep 10, 2013)

I went by a LBS today, as I noticed they had some cool cruisers in the window.  They have a matching pair of 1958 Schwinn Black Phantoms male and female bikes.  The bikes are original, has some good patina on it, but sure what is nice shape.

So what would is the market like on these bikes, if it has the original stuff on it?

Thanks for your help.

Michael


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2013)

Really need to see pics, but with the economy as bad as it is, maybe the pair for $1000 to $1500 depending of condition. Pre recession, was twice that.


----------



## Anthemavm (Sep 10, 2013)

He first threw out $5,000 on the pair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Anthemavm said:


> He first threw out $5,000 on the pair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4




Was that right after a bong hit? Besides the fact that they didn't make a '58 girls Phantom--check the serial # on it should be '55 if its a real girls Phantom. Even for a condition 8 set of original bikes I think $3-3.5k would be pushing it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like blue skys to me or a dream if he thinks they are worth $5k. No girls phantom that year. Maybe a made up bike or just not sure what LBS is selling. Wish him luck probably look nice in the window.


----------

